# Pawz Calendar 2009 Discount $8



## Braam (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi All!

Now that we're into February and we've sold most of our Pawz 2009 Calendars, we thought we would discount the remaining few to whoever may want them.

Until sold out, Pawz Calendar 2009 will only cost AU$8 if you go to the link below. Given the Australian economy, the conversion works out well for USA, UK and most European countries.

Discount Pawz Calendar 2009: www.pawzcalendar.com/discount

Anyhoo - Until next time HUGZ! 
Braam,
Pawz Calendar.


----------

